# hat do you think?



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Egyptian blogger Aliaa Elmahdy: Why I posed naked - CNN.com

This girl has made quite an impression on the foreign press.

I think her life is a little bit dubious to say the least but many newspapers 
think she really cares about the revolution.

Personally I think she is unstable and a bit of a publicity nutcase. What she is doing is not going to help the revolution at all....I can't see how it would.....also 
she has put her family in a difficult situation...I cannot see how her actions
can help the females of egypt at all.

What do you fellow posters think?

Here is the address of the full blog, assuming Chris will allow it since it is a little bit ose to say the least...

?????? ?????


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

She has over 3.5 Million page views, that is amazing. 

By the look of it, she's an artist and will definitely get some good job offers out of this.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been following this story.
IMO the girl has done herself, and women in general more harm than good.
Why pose in stockings and red shoes? This is soft porn and nothing to do with the revolution.

Publicity seeker who will now go running to a western embassy and say she needs asylum as she has had death threats,


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a lot of respect for her. She never claims to be a part of the revolution. She claims to be living freely and I see nothing unethical in what she has done. 

While people are maiming and killing other people because they were told to. I have utmost respect for a person who will not do as they are told and who lives by their own conscience, regardless of what society says. She's defying social conventions and flouting laws which she considers wrong. I have respect for that and respect for her independence of thought. 

Perhaps the red shoes and black stockings were a distraction from her point, as people seem to have focused their attention on them rather on the yellow "censorship" lines over her genetalia, mouth and eyes. But I see nothing unethical in wearing shoes or stockings.

It may not be a politically savvy move, but she is not playing the political game. 

People keep saying Egypt might turn out like Iran or Saudi. In parts of Egypt it already is and female genital mutilation is commonplace, even though illegal. A political revolution will not put a stop to it. Only ordinary people can do that, by their defiance and by taking on all the stigma that they will be subject to by doing so. 

She has my respect for her bravery and sheer defiance.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been following this story.
> IMO the girl has done herself, and women in general more harm than good.
> Why pose in stockings and red shoes? This is soft porn and nothing to do with the revolution.
> 
> Publicity seeker who will now go running to a western embassy and say she needs asylum as she has had death threats,



Totally agree.....Christmas for the media!!! Why is it with all that is going on do we always go from one extreme to the other?.....it's either the Islamist radicals trying to impose their strict way of life on people or delusional women taking off their clothes to try and prove a point (what that will do for women's rights here is anybody's guess). Whatever has happened to all the normal, everyday people who just want the country to succeed and live a decent life......I guess they're just not newsworthy!!!!


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I am more concerned about those shoes, as for the photo of Kevin Ducret with the guitar it looks like its not true what they say about men with large feet


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I am more concerned about those shoes, as for the photo of Kevin Ducret with the guitar it looks like its not true what they say about men with large feet


Well at the risk of being bashed on the head by Chris and labelled as a sexist ****** which i probably am :ranger: I think she does not give egyptian girls the best publicity, so much for the bull**** i get from my egyptian mates "egyptian girl is a pure and virgin not like italian girl on holiday in sharm el sheick"....

On a more serious note I think she has put herself and her familiy at serious risk of reprisals. I would guess that by now she is probably estranged from her family and disowned.
At first i thought she might have been the victim of a dodgy boyfriend posting private pics of their activities in the bedroom but it appears she has posted all this. Either she is a nut or she sees this as an escape abroad. With bodies being thrown in the bin by blood thirsty policemen posting a picture of yourself naked is not going to solve any situation is it.


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Well at the risk of being bashed on the head by Chris and labelled as a sexist ****** which i probably am :ranger: I think she does not give egyptian girls the best publicity, so much for the bull**** i get from my egyptian mates "egyptian girl is a pure and virgin not like italian girl on holiday in sharm el sheick"....
> 
> On a more serious note I think she has put herself and her familiy at serious risk of reprisals. I would guess that by now she is probably estranged from her family and disowned.
> At first i thought she might have been the victim of a dodgy boyfriend posting private pics of their activities in the bedroom but it appears she has posted all this. Either she is a nut or she sees this as an escape abroad. With bodies being thrown in the bin by blood thirsty policemen posting a picture of yourself naked is not going to solve any situation is it.


She says they are “screams against a society of violence, racism, sexism, sexual harassment and hypocrisy”. Her family have stood by her. Not every person fits the stereotype.

She posted the photo before there was a pile of bodies laying in Tahrir Square.

I don't understand why you lot are so condemning of her. Would your reaction be the same if it were an Italian blogger commenting on Egypt? Is it what she has done that you think is wrong, or are you simply upset to have come across an Egyptian who does not fit the stereotype?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Trvls said:


> She says they are “screams against a society of violence, racism, sexism, sexual harassment and hypocrisy”. Her family have stood by her. Not every person fits the stereotype.
> 
> She posted the photo before there was a pile of bodies laying in Tahrir Square.
> 
> I don't understand why you lot are so condemning of her. Would your reaction be the same if it were an Italian blogger commenting on Egypt? Is it what she has done that you think is wrong, or are you simply upset to have come across an Egyptian who does not fit the stereotype?




I read that her parents have not spoken to her since the photograph came out.

Yes I think what she had done is wrong and it serves no purpose other than to titillate sad men. I would think this regardless of nationality. Taking of your clothes as a statement just shows to me you have nothing to say but want the attention.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I notice the one of Kevin Ducret is no longer on the blog, it can be found via google images

It's something you want to print and stick on the inside of your door as a reminder to keep your windows and doors locked at all times


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Trvls said:


> She says they are “screams against a society of violence, racism, sexism, sexual harassment and hypocrisy”. Her family have stood by her. Not every person fits the stereotype.
> 
> She posted the photo before there was a pile of bodies laying in Tahrir Square.
> 
> I don't understand why you lot are so condemning of her. Would your reaction be the same if it were an Italian blogger commenting on Egypt? Is it what she has done that you think is wrong, or are you simply upset to have come across an Egyptian who does not fit the stereotype?


You point out that she posted the pics before people died. 

Well on her facebook profile you have the pics of the dead people, above that she has a seductive pic of herself staring at the camera and below the dead people pic she has a pic of herself making out with her BF.

I struggle to define that as "art" and a "scream" against society. imho she has bad taste. I don't see the connection between her various pics and those of the revolution bloodbath. I was no saint when I was her age but I would never post these things for all to see and especially amongst pics of tragedy.

I don't care what stereotype she fits, imho she is just a publicity seeker, a chav celebrity wannabe. I also think she is doing this in the wrong place putting herself and her family in danger...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I notice the one of Kevin Ducret is no longer on the blog, it can be found via google images
> 
> It's something you want to print and stick on the inside of your door as a reminder to keep your windows and doors locked at all times


And I bet your feet are bigger than his......


----------

